# clear yellow / brown discharge



## pigeon2010 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would guess one of these three, Infectious Catarrh, Ornithosis, Trichomoniasis. with out testing by a Vet, you would be just guessing.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Whatever it is doesn't sound good. Do you have a Vet around?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Pigeon2010. I agree, it sounds like you may need a vets assistance...but I'm sure there are a lot of people here that help guide you if you could provide some more details.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, Go to global.com and order some 4in1 or 1in1 respiratory treatment. Isolate the sick birds and treat all the birds. Good luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not recommend any of the combo products, they are not strong enough, which can make things worse, I think those are used as a prevenative before breeding, but not as a cure IMO.


----------

